# mosh pit = ο μπροστινός χώρος σε συναυλία (εκεί που γίνεται το μπούγιο, το κολυμπηθρόξυλο)



## paraskevi (Dec 3, 2008)

area near stage at rock concert: an area in front of the stage at a rock concert where people dance in an unrestrained way (informal) 
Microsoft® Encarta® 

Απ' ό,τι διάβασα, στο mosh pit οι παρευρισκόμενοι δεν επιδίδονται μόνο σε αχαλίνωτο χορό, αλλά και σε πολύ ξύλο. Πώς τον λέμε αυτόν το χώρο στις συναυλίες;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2008)

Οι μπροστινές σειρές — για το χοροπήδημα, το σώσε ή το... κολυμπηθρόξυλο (;).

Σύμφωνα με το slang.gr, το κολυμπηθρόξυλο είναι εξελληνισμένος όρος για την γνωστή τακτική του mosh pit που γίνεται στις μπροστινές σειρές κατά τη διάρκεια συναυλιών metal, punk, hardcore και τα λοιπά. Περιλαμβάνει άνοιγμα χώρου μπροστά στη σκηνή και μετά ξύλο με αγκωνιές κυρίως.
- Πάμε, πάμε μπροστά για κολυμπηθρόξυλο! Ζμπρώξε!

Λέγεται (λένε) και _σχιζοφρένεια_.

Περί κορυβαντιώντων και διονυσιαζομένων ας μη γίνεται λόγος — άγνωστες λέξεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 3, 2008)

Δεν υπάρχει όμως ένα μικρό πρόβλημα, καθόσον ο αγγλικός όρος αναφέρεται σε χώρο, ενώ ο κατά slang.gr ελληνικός σε πρακτική/ συμπεριφορά; 
Να προσθέσω πάντως ότι στα ... προϊστορικά χρόνια είχα ακούσει για το mosh pit και τον όρο "το χτυπητό".


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2008)

Ναι. Ο όρος του slang.gr αναφέρεται στο moshing. Η δική μου πρόταση αρχίζει με τις «μπροστινές σειρές». Το ντύνεις ανάλογα με το κείμενο και τις ανάγκες σου. Στα κέντρα έχουμε το «πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα», αλλά για τις συναυλίες δεν ξέρω να έχουμε... «πρώτη σειρά σπάστα».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> αλλά για τις συναυλίες δεν ξέρω να έχουμε... «πρώτη σειρά σπάστα».



(ενν. τα κόκαλα;)


----------



## Surprisa (Jan 12, 2009)

Πολύ καλή σας χρονιά (πάει, μπαγιάτεψε κι αυτό;) και συγγνώμη για τη νεκρανάσταση του νήματος, αλλά κάνω την επανάληψή μου για το χειμερινό εξάμηνο.

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι συναυλιακοί χώροι χωρίζονται στις κερκίδες, όπου ο κόσμος κάθεται ήσυχα ήσυχα, και στην *αρένα*, όπου ο κόσμος στριμώχνεται όρθιος και επιδίδεται σε ακατάσχετο dancing, (head) banging, flirting κ.λπ. (συμπληρώστε γερούνδιο ανάλογα με το μουσικό είδος). Αυτό δεν ψάχνουμε (ή μάλλον ψάχναμε) κι εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Ευχαριστούν οι υπόλοιποι για τις ευχές.

Καλή είναι η *αρένα*, αν και μεταφράζει το *pitch*. Έχει πάντως την απαραίτητη αιμοχαρή χροιά για κάποιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## stathis (Jan 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η δική μου πρόταση αρχίζει με τις «μπροστινές σειρές». Το ντύνεις ανάλογα με το κείμενο και τις ανάγκες σου.


+1
Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο αντίστοιχο του mosh pit στα ελληνικά, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και τίποτα.

Η _αρένα_ δεν μας καλύπτει απόλυτα, επειδή:
α) Αρένα έχουν μόνο τα γήπεδα, όχι τα κλειστά λαϊβάδικα (τύπου Γκαγκάριν, για να βλογήσω τα γένια μου).
β) Ακόμη και εντός της αρένας, το moshing πέφτει κυρίως μπροστά ή σε μεμονωμένους θύλακες, ενώ η οπισθοφυλακή παραμένει πολιτισμένη.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η συζήτηση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λήξασα αν δεν ερωτηθεί ο σύντροφος somnambulist, ως ειδήμων της πάσης φύσεως υποκουλτουριάρικης ορολογίας.


----------



## Surprisa (Jan 13, 2009)

stathis said:


> +1
> Η _αρένα_ δεν μας καλύπτει απόλυτα, επειδή:
> α) Αρένα έχουν μόνο τα γήπεδα, όχι τα κλειστά λαϊβάδικα (τύπου Γκαγκάριν, για να βλογήσω τα γένια μου).


E, όχι και μόνο τα γήπεδα. Όλοι σχεδόν οι ανοιχτοί συναυλιακοί χώροι (στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, τα θέατρα) έχουν αρένα (ορχήστρα έχουν για την ακρίβεια, αλλά για τα μουσικά θεάματα πέφτει και η ανάλογη προσαρμογή). Πράγματι για τους κλειστούς χώρους η "αρένα" δεν κάνει όμως...

Πάντως οι "μπροστινές σειρές" δεν μου πολυαρέσουν, γιατί οι "σειρές" με παραπέμπουν σε καθίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2009)

Surprisa said:


> Πάντως οι "μπροστινές σειρές" δεν μου πολυαρέσουν, γιατί οι "σειρές" με παραπέμπουν σε καθίσματα.


Το «μπροστινό πατείς-με-πατώ-σε» θα ήταν ακριβέστερο. :)


----------



## stathis (Jan 13, 2009)

Surprisa said:


> E, όχι και μόνο τα γήπεδα. Όλοι σχεδόν οι ανοιχτοί συναυλιακοί χώροι (στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, τα θέατρα) έχουν αρένα


Ναι, παράλειψή μου.


Surprisa said:


> Πάντως οι "μπροστινές σειρές" δεν μου πολυαρέσουν, γιατί οι "σειρές" με παραπέμπουν σε καθίσματα.


Σωστό κι αυτό. (Στο τέλος θα καταλήξουμε σε ένα σκέτο "μπροστά"...)


----------



## stathis (Jan 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το «μπροστινό πατείς-με-πατώ-σε» θα ήταν ακριβέστερο. :)


Και δεν το λέμε "πατητήρι";
:)


----------



## Surprisa (Jan 13, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ναι, παράλειψή μου.
> Σωστό κι αυτό. (Στο τέλος θα καταλήξουμε σε ένα σκέτο "μπροστά"...)


Μα άλλωστε όλοι έτσι δε λέμε [_"αυτοί οι μπροστά μπροστά (που ζμπρώχνονται)"_];

_Αυτός ο χαμός μπροστά μπροστά._


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 13, 2009)

"Μπροστά-μπροστά στο μπούγιο" το λέμε εμείς οι μάχιμοι. 

(Με απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ Dr Martens -με σίδερο μπροστά- για να μη σπάσουμε κανένα δάχτυλο.)


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 13, 2009)

Τόσα χρόνια σε συναυλίες, μόνο mosh pit το έχω ακούσει και το έχω πει (και λέω). Αλλιώς "μπροστά".


----------



## Inertia (Jan 13, 2009)

+ 1 για το μπροστά (και τον υπερθετικό "μπροστά-μπροστά")


----------

